# Gartenhaus 2017



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Nov. 2016)

Hallo und guten Abend allerseits,

Ich bin mit dem Teich noch nicht mal fertig und Plane schon das nächste Projekt. 
Und zwar, ein Gartenhaus das an dem Tonnenfilter grenzt und auch mit dem Holz verdeckt werden soll.

Nur ist doe frage welches Holz nehme ich da am besten?
Muss es gleich __ Douglasie sein oder reicht auch Fichtenholz was man dann behandelt?
Ist der Bau eines Holzhauses günster als der Kauf eines fertigen Hauses?

Viellicht kann mir ja einer von euch hier ratsame Tipps geben.

Gruß Andy aus Hamburg


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Nov. 2016)

Für die Konstruktionshölzer sollte Fichte reichen. Zur Verschalung habe ich Lärche genommen.

Ein fertiges Haus musst du halt nehmen wie es ist, wenn es passt warum nicht. Die Schnäppchenhäuser sind aber meist nicht so das gelbe vom Ei. Selbst gebaut und richtig ausgeführt ist oft besser als gekauft.


----------



## samorai (21. Nov. 2016)

Ich rate Dir zum eigen Bau, denn der macht richtig Spass.
Stichsäge, Handkreissäge, Bohrmaschine, Akku-Schrauber und Oberfräse damit zauberst du alles was dein Herz begehrt.
Die Holzart überlasse ich Dir, Alkydharz-Farben decken gut und werden nicht so von der Sonne "geschädigt" (Schwedenhäuser).
Dämmung in den Wänden und Dach wären auch noch ein Aspekt. Dann wird doppelt beplankt mit Holz von außen und von innen, weiß jetzt aber nicht wie sich die Nutzung erstreckt, "Aufenthalt bzw.Schuppen/ Kammer.


----------



## Haegar (21. Nov. 2016)

Auch ich kann nur zum Eigenbau raten. Ist meist etwas teurer als fertig gekauft, aber dafür solider, den persönlichen Bedürfnissen und Platzverhältnissen angepasst und nach dem eigenen Geschmack gebaut. Ich habe damals den Filterschuppen auch passend um den Tonnenfilter gebaut, so dass er eine optische Einheit auch mit unserem Hühnerstall bildet. Gebaut aus Fichten-/Kiefernholz auf einem  "Fundament" aus 50x50 Waschbetonplatten (hochkannt eingebuddelt). Dacheindeckung mit Schalbrettern und Dachpappe. Das Ganze dann schwedenrot gepinselt und es hält viele Jahre.
@ron: Schweden nehmen kein Alkydharz für den Hausanstrich - der Farbton heißt nur so.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Nov. 2016)

@trampelkraut diese fertigen Häuser finde ich auch nicht so toll.
@samorai 
ansich soll es für Gartengeräte sein aber  auch so das man was drin machen kann.
Sprich auch überwinterung der Pflanzen die nicht Frostsicher sind und und und...
Bohrmachschine da
Akkuschrauber kommt noch und Kappsäge auch.
Oberfräse wird wohl nicht drin sein.
Vor allem wenn ich daran denke das die Maße 3,15m breite und 2,00m tiefe haben soll findet man da nicht so schnell was.





Sowas schwebt mir ungefähr vor.
Das Haus selbst sollte 2,00x2,00m haben plus rechten unterstand für Holz 1,00 -1,20.
und rechts dann noch eine eigene kontruktion am Haus von 1,00m x1,00m höhe für den Filter
Wie sollten da die Balken sein? 
6/12 für den Unterbau und die Wände 
10/12 für die Dachbalken
reicht das?


----------



## Teich4You (22. Nov. 2016)

Das Haus im Link sieht schon viel zu stabil aus für ein paar Gartengeräte.
Ihr könnt das ja machen wie ihr möchtet, aber ich würde nicht so viel Kohle investieren, wenn es Mieteigentum ist.
Alternativ so konstruieren, dass man es abbauen und mitnehmen kann.
2x2 ist wirklich klein. 
Schau mal hier, das ist unsere Bude.
(Man beachte das mediterrane Ambiente drumherum)
  

Holzunterstand ist auch da, aber nur für alte Gartenreste für die Feuerschale.
Das "gute" Holz würde mir da immer noch zu nass werden.
  

Innen kann man sich kaum bewegen.
Pflanzen und das "richtige" Werkzeug finden darin lange keinen Platz mehr.

  

Das sind meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## jolantha (22. Nov. 2016)

Mein Gartenhaus ist aus Rauhspund ( Rauspund ) gebaut, Fichte 19 mm , mit einem ganz normalen Flachdach. ( Dachpappe ) 
An der Seite angebaut ist noch ein Unterstand für Rasenmäher usw. ( Blechdach )
Hält jetzt schon 20 Jahre, und bekommt ab und zu nur einen neuen Anstrich .


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Nov. 2016)

Das ist das Gelände was nutzbar ist.
Ich habe eine betonplatte vom vormieter von 210cm breite und 200cm tiefe. 
Links ist der Holzunterstand für Holz geplant ist auch nur für die Feuerschale da wir keinen kamin besitzen und da wo der kompost links ist sollen noch 2 komposte a 90x90 cm hin. Und dann wars das auch schon mit dem Platz.


----------



## troll20 (22. Nov. 2016)

Dann bau deinen Pavillon auch gleich über deinen Filter und du hast schon etwas Frostschutz , oder hab ich schon wieder etwas überlesen


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Nov. 2016)

6cm x 12cm reicht bei dieser Größe auch für die Dachkonstruktion, selbst wenn du Ziegel drauflegst. Die Konstruktion in deinem Link sieht schon ganz ordentlich aus. Ich würde allerdings in jeder Wand noch ein paar Diagonalverstrebungen einbauen das nimmt die Seitenkräfte auf und versteift das Ganze.

Soll ja schließlich mind. 100 Jahre halten.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Nov. 2016)

@troll20 
Ja du hast was überlesen
Der Filter soll einen Seperaten raum am Gartenhaus bekommen.
Das ganze soll ungefähr so aussehen nur seitenverkehrt.
Unterstand links und schuppen rechts.
  
http://www.steinershopping.de/garte...ore=germany&gclid=CJqelOH4280CFUI_GwodvjoCZA#

Was wäre den günstiger?
Die fertige Variante wären 800 Euro 
Und was würde so der eigenbau kosten hat da einer ne Ahnung?


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Nov. 2016)

Ich sag nix......mein kleinster Unterstand oder so.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Nov. 2016)

Das freut mich für dich @Tottoabs 
Es ist schön wenn man so viel platz hat.wir leider nicht.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Nov. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Es ist schön wenn man so viel platz hat.wir leider nicht.


Naja, so viel Platz bleibt da auch nicht mehr über.......


----------



## troll20 (23. Nov. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Naja, so viel Platz bleibt da auch nicht mehr übe



Dann soltest du mal entrümpeln und kannst gleich bei dem Strandkorb anfangen . Da warten bestimmt schon einige auf dich in der Abteilung: *Biete
*


----------



## Teich4You (23. Nov. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> @troll20
> Ja du hast was überlesen
> Der Filter soll einen Seperaten raum am Gartenhaus bekommen.
> Das ganze soll ungefähr so aussehen nur seitenverkehrt.
> ...


Ich wetter es geht schneller und einfacher, wenn du dir so ne Hütte gleich fertig kaufst.

Aber eine Alternative habe ich noch! 
Hol dir ein großes Foliengewächshaus und nutze das als Schuppen! 
Kostet weniger, kann man auseinanderbauen und schützt genauso vor Regen und anderem. 
Dann kannst du gleich den Filter und alles mit Einhausen.
Ist eine spezielle Idee, aber naja...


----------



## samorai (23. Nov. 2016)

Mit den Preis, .....ich glaube das geht nicht oder es findet sich ein Holzverkäufer.
Ich würde Dir noch zu Fase-Bretter raten, weil die innen wie außen glatte Seiten haben.
https://holzhandel-deutschland.de/fasebretter-c998100
Dort an der Feder ist eine Seite gefast, das ist die obere/gute Seite. Auf den Fotos der Seite ist die Fase mal oben und mal unten.
Währe noch ein Tipp zu Güte.


----------



## samorai (23. Nov. 2016)

Welchen Unterbau strebst Du denn an? Ein schmales Fundament oder Gehwegplatten?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Ron,
Ich hab ein Betonfundament von 2,35 länge x 2,00 breite. 
Auf dem Bild auch zu sehen.
Die Fasebretter sind eine sehr gute idee.


----------



## samorai (23. Nov. 2016)

Wenn ein Fundament besteht kannst Du den Grund-Rahmen aus 6x6 cm Hölzer machen + Lattung für den Fußboden, Abstand ca. alle 40 cm mit Unterfütterung.Die Steher kann man dann ausklinken und seitlich in den Grund -Rahmen verschrauben und kleben. Kleben mit Kaltleim bzw. Baukleber von Beko, der erfüllt seine Aufgaben auch sehr gut.


----------



## troll20 (23. Nov. 2016)

Noch einen Boden auf den Boden aus Beton? Und Wozu? Für Ratten und co. oder wie?


----------



## samorai (23. Nov. 2016)

Eventuell habe ich es jetzt falsch aufgefasst.

Ah ja, er hat Länge x Breite geschrieben, aber ist es dann ein Fundament mit Eisen darin?


troll20 schrieb:


> Noch einen Boden auf den Boden aus Beton? Und Wozu? Für Ratten und co. oder wie?



Schau Dir doch noch mal sein "Einführungsbild"https://image.jimcdn.com/app/cms/im...3dd1de044ffbfb71/version/1468660787/image.jpg
an, da gibt es einen Grund-Rahmen an dem jeder weitere Aufbau beginnt, der sollte die Frage der Ratten und anderes Ungeziefer eigentlich verwerfen.


----------



## troll20 (23. Nov. 2016)

ja aber wofür einen zweiten Boden? Bei einer Betonplatte die schon da ist. Und warum um Gotteswillen denn nun schon wieder Eisen? Sollen es doch ein Bunker werden?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Nov. 2016)

So ich hab mich mit meiner besseren hälfe mal beraten und der entschluss liegt wohl fest.
http://www.steinershopping.de/garte...-extra-lagerraum-und-kaminholzunterstand.html

Die anbauten können auch seitenverkehrt aufgebaut werden aber ich glaube dad habe ich schon erwähnt. 
Der schuppen wird mit der Bohlenbreite verlängert auf ca 100 cm.


----------



## troll20 (24. Nov. 2016)

Na det sieht doch ausreichend aus 
Nur vor dem zusammen basteln würde ich solch Hütte nochmals ordentlich zum trocknen aufhängen und dann mit einer guten Farbe behandeln.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Nov. 2016)

@troll20 
Ich denke auch das das reichen sollte.
Ahh ok. Also zum Trocknen noch aufstellen.
Haben die Dinger soviel restfeuchte?
Mit dem vorab behandeln hab ich mir schon gedacht.
Dann ist es wenigstens in allen ecken und Winkeln behandelt.


----------



## troll20 (24. Nov. 2016)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Haben die Dinger soviel restfeuchte?


Kommt immer auf die Qualität an, aber bei dem Preis wird schon irgendwo gespart werden müssen  
Wenn ich mal pauschal rechne 1h Zuschnitt mit 70€ 1Kubikmeter Holz mit sagen wir 100€ das kleinmaterial auch noch 100 im EK
Glas und Dachdeckung 100€  Verpackung und Versand bestimmt auch noch mal 200€ dadrauf dann 19% MwSt und verdienen will der Hersteller auch noch. Wo soll da was übrig bleiben für eine vernünftige Farbe oder gar Lagerzeit und Platz zum trocknen


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Nov. 2016)

Die Fenster sind nicht aus Glas, kann man auf einem der Bilder durch die Lichtreflexion sehr gut erkennen. Das dürfte eine ganz dünne Plexiglasfolie sein.

Aber für den Preis......ich glaube ich würde es lieber selber bauen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Nov. 2016)

@trampelkraut das die Fenster aus plexi sind hab ich auch schon gesehen das werde ich selbst auch noch ändern mit einfach Glas.
Ich glaube und das liege ich auch nicht so falsch das für jemanden wie mich der seit einem Jahr eine Wohnung mit Garten und einen Keller den er als Werkstatt ausbaut hat und sich alle Geräte und Maschinen anschaffen muss, weil ich noch sehr sperlich ausgestattet bin.
Ich hab noch nicht mal ne Kreissäge oder ne Kappsäge. 
Und damit das alles noch möglich ist und nicht bis ins erschwingliche ausartet kaufe ich mir lieber die fertige Variante. 

Klar selber bauen ist viel geiler und macht viel mehr spass nur arbeite ich sehr viel und wenn man dann auch mal urlaub hat will man den genießen und nicht  nur im garten schuften.
Das sind dann solche projekte die man selbst macht wie z.B. der GFK Teich wenn man sein eigenes Haus hat.


----------



## Haegar (24. Nov. 2016)

Bei schon vorhandener Bodenplatte/Fundament würde ich definitiv selber bauen. Dafür sprechen mehrere Punkte:

Arbeiten die beim Fertighaus trotzdem noch zu machen wären (Anstrich, Dacheindeckung ist nur einlagig, die "Bohlen" liegen nur übereinander - es fehlt irgendwie dauerhafte Stabilität, zumal 19mm keine Bohlen sind, es fehlt eine Isolierschicht zwischen Beton und Holz (Dachpappe, Gummimatten o.ä.)
der empfohlene Anstrich unmittelbar nach der Aufstellung ist "Mist", da die Bretter vor der Montage gestrichen werden sollten, damit man Nut und Feder schützt und der definitiv folgende Trocknungsprozeß nicht permanent ungestrichene Stellen zum Vorschein bringt
An deiner Stelle würde ich, etwas handwerkliches Geschick vorausgesetzt:

1 Rolle Dachpappe (fertig geschnitten 10 oder 20 cm) kaufen und auf den Beton legen
Kanthölzer (6x8cm), streichen, und als Grundrahmen auf die Pappe legen und verdübeln
Ständerwerk aus 6x8 Kanthölzern, vorher streichen, herstellen. Die Maße des fertigen Hauses würde ich an den verfügbaren Brettern orientieren um unnötigen Verschnitt zu vermeiden. Beim Ständerwerk die spätere Dachneigung bzw. - konstruktion berücksichtigen

Stänerkonstruktion mit Bauwinkeln auf dem Grundrahmen verschrauben, ca. aller 60 -80 cm in der Höhe, je nach Gesamthöhe des Schuppens Querriegel einbauen

obere Rahmenkonstruktion so wie Grundrahmen auf dem Ständerwerk verschrauben
Bretter (ich nehme vorzugsweise Dielen (B-Sortierung, gehobelt, 19mm dick, Nut und Feder, gibt es in verschiebenen Längen-2m, 2,5m 3m)), beidseitig streichen, senkrecht an die Rahmenkonstruktion schrauben - so läuft das Regenwasser besser ab und bleibt nicht in den Nut/Feder-Verbindung stehen

Entsprechend den Wünschen natürlich Fenster und Türen vorsehen
Auf den oberen Rahmen Kanthölzer fürs Dach legen und verschrauben, Dachüberstand so groß wählen, dass das Regenwasser nicht auf die Betonplatte tropft (so wird der Sockel nicht zusätzlich nass)

Dach mit OSB-Platten (nicht mein Ding-zuviel Chemie) oder Schalbrettern decken
1 Lage Dachpappe nageln, 1-2 Lagen Pappe verschweissen
Regenrinne ran
Fertig ist die __ Laube. Und deutlich stabiler, den persönlichen Bedürfnissen angepasster und sicher auch preiswerter als der Bausatz.

Nach dem oberen Prinzip sind bei mir entstanden:

Vordach über dem Eingang (3 x 2m)
geschlossene Veranda (3,3 x 3m) - mit gekauften klassischen Fenstern und Terassentür
ein "Pavillion" (2,5 x 2m) als Sitzplatz im Freien, beim Grillen

ein Sitzplatz (2x1m) im Garten


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Nov. 2016)

@Haegar 
Das hört sich mal nach nen Plan an.
Kannst du mal ein paar Foto's hochladen?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Nov. 2016)

Ach ja die schöne Planung rofl
Ich hab mich heute hingesetzt und sas ganze mal ordnungsgemäß aufs Papier gebracht. 
Eigentlich mit dem ansatz selbst zu bauen aber nun wird gekauft und gebaut. 

Der Hauptteil; das Haus wird gekauft.
Und so schnell wie möglich noch.
  
Das ist im endeffekt komplett das gleiche Gartenhaus nur ohne die anbauten.

Anbauten werden selbst gebaut.
    
Die komposte werden nachher nicht zu sehen sein da dann ein stück abgeschrägte Palisade aufgestellt wird.
Das ist der anschluss von dem Gartenlounge Windschutz.


----------



## samorai (25. Nov. 2016)

Noch ein Tipp; Bitte bei den Temperaturen keine Dachpappe auf legen. Du bekommst eine V13 mitgeliefert und die wird sich dehnen bei höheren Temperaturen, dh. Du hast denn "Schiebefalten" drin und mit 100% tiger Sicherheit werden die dir nicht gefallen bzw. bei dem folgenden Dachbelag stören. Das gilt für Schweißbahnen so wie für Papp-Schindeln.
Dann opfere lieber eine Abdeck-Plane, mit drei oder vier Bretter unter(Belüftung)- und die selbe Anzahl oben drauf, zum spannen und halten der Plane.Ein paar Schrauben rein, die Bretter übertragen denn / halten die Plane bzw. "kneifen". Natürlich von Traufe zum First, nicht quer da sonst "Wasser-Säcke" entstehen.
Tipp's zum Dach dann erst in ein Paar Monaten!


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Nov. 2016)

@samorai danke für den Tipp.
Ne plane herzugeben wird wohl nicht schwer sein als immer bleibende Fehler zu sehen.
Die Tipps nehme ich gerne an.
Vorallem soll dann ja auch zum abschluss ne regenrinne an die Dachschrägen von Schuppen und Holz unterstand ran.
Muss ja das Wasser auffangen um den Teich damit wieder füllen zu können


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ein Jahr fast hat es gedauert bis ich mein Gartenhaus habe.
Heute war dann der Tag als der Spediteur mit seinem Gabelstapler vor der Haustür stand.
Eine Stunde hat das umpacken in den Garten gedauert.
 
Morgenfrüh fang ich mit dem Aufbau an bis es zur Arbeit geht.
@samorai was meinst du bis zu welcher Temperatur kann ich die Dachbahn verlegen?
Das Gartenhaus ist ein Karibu Produkt.
5,2m x 2,2m
3,0x2,2m Schuppen der Rest Überdacht.


----------



## jolantha (25. Okt. 2017)

Andy, sieht aber richtig schick aus, gefällt mir .
Daumendrück, daß dir der Aufbau gut gelingt


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Okt. 2017)

Ach witzig, wir haben heute auch gerade einen Gartenhausbausatz bestellt. Grundfläche 3 x 3 Meter, Satteldach, Doppeltür mit Fenstern, dunkelgrau und weiß lackiert. Ordentliche Dachschindeln sind auch schon mit dabei. Mal schauen, wie der Aufbau so wird … 

Andy, toi toi toi Dir beim Werkeln – ich bin gespannt auf die Fotos!


----------



## samorai (25. Okt. 2017)

Ja mach mal hin, wärmer wird es nur noch selten mal aber vielleicht geht es noch gut.
Ich habe jetzt erst so ein Garten-Haus verblecht und geschweißt.
Wenn es nicht mehr geht dann zwinge lieber eine grüne Plane oben rüber, die 10 € machen den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett.

Eine V13 ist die besandete Unterlage und gleichzeitig eine Dampfsperre. Die hält aber nicht ewig, also muss noch etwas drüber, im Normalfall eine PYE- Schweißbahn und eine Rand-Verblechung zB. Brett-Ort bzw Brett- Windfeder. Die gibt es aber nicht im freien Handel, das sind immer spezielle Abkantungen.
Sowie in der Baubeschreibung aufgezeigt wird, das die Dachbahn am Ortbett im rechten Winkel hoch gestellt wird.
Geht so gesehen gar nicht auf;  zB. Ecken und sowie so nie gegen den Wasserlauf.
Versuche einen Profi zu bekommen .
Ein “richtiges“ Dach  kostet an Material weniger als  300€ (Kastenrinne, Brett-Ort+ Schweißbahn) , .......     +Arbeitslohn.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Okt. 2017)

Ich bin auch gespannt wie der Aufbau wird.
Ich hab zwar nicht 2 Linke Hände aber ein Gartenhaus ist schon ne Hausnummer.
@Kathrinvdm wirst du auch einen Gartenhaus Threat machen würde gerne wissen wie einer Aufbau wird und wie das Haus aussieht. 
@samorai ja da hast du Recht mit der V13 Dachpappe
Unter diese Pappe wird aber noch eine PVC Folie kommen oder ist das nicht so Klug wegen Feuchtigkeit?
Ein gutes Dach wird nächstes Jahr eh kommen.
Schöne schweissbahn rauf oder was ähnliches. 
Sieht man ja eh nicht das Dach da es ha ein Flachdach ist.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Andy,

wenn es für Dich ok ist, würde ich mein Gartenhaus einfach hier in einem Beitrag in Deinem Thread zeigen – dann haben wir die Gartenhäuser 2017 schön ordentlich beisammen. Einverstanden?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Okt. 2017)

Klar gerne, warum nicht.


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Okt. 2017)

Haben auch erst letztes Jahr, unser Eck-Gartenhaus aufgestellt..


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (26. Okt. 2017)

Ja cool.
Sind die Fenster Original oder habt ihr die selbst eingefasst?


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Okt. 2017)

Alles original.


----------



## samorai (26. Okt. 2017)

Keine Folie unter der V 13 Uhr wie gesagt das ist eine Dampfsperre, die nimmt Feuchte auf und kann sie ach wieder abgeben, Folie kann so etwas nie und nimmer, da bildet sich höstens Kondens und dann ist deine Dachschalung immer nass.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (26. Okt. 2017)

Ok. Dann ist meine frage ja beantwortet.
Dann wird es wohl die selbstklebende Dachbahn werden. 
Die V13 Pappe drunter lassen oder entsorgen?

Heute bin ich leider nicht viel voran gekommen da wir einiges anderes verrichten mussten.
Allein 4 Std auto fährt heute gehabt. 
Bilder folgen morgen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (27. Okt. 2017)

Nachdem gestern nicht wirklich die Zeit da war zum aufbauen hab ich heute ein wenig rangeklotzt...
3 von 4 Wände stehen.
  
Hier mal die kleine Bastelei zu sehen für den Bürstenfilterablauf.
  
Die Diele wurde ordentlich mit einem Lochkreisaufsatz 80mm ausgesägt.
Ebenso die Pumpenleitung. 
  
Montag muss ich dann bei gehen und die 110 er Verbindungen so vorbereiten das ich die IBC ohne Probleme anschließen kann. 
  
Dann wird die Wand weiter hochgezogen und das Dach dann drauf. 
Ich hab noch gut 15 m Matten und damit wird das Haus zusätzlich verstärkt sodass man das Dach auch betreten kann.


----------



## samorai (27. Okt. 2017)

Die selbst klebende Dachbahn wurde eigentlich für Aufdach-Dämmung entwickelt.
Natürlich wieder eine V13 unter die selbst klebende, dann mit einem Straßenbesen die lose Besandung abfegen und grundieren.
Ich würde alles grundieren worauf die selbst klebende kleben soll Blech,Holz.

Anleitung zur Verlegung von selbst klebende Dachbahn.
Dachbahn ausrollen und fixieren dann bis zur Mitte der Dachbahn zurück rollen.
Jetzt mit einem Catter-Messer die Trenn Folie durch schneiden.
Anschließend nur an dieser Trenn-Folie ziehen und im schlirf Schritt hinter her.
Wenn du das zum ersten mal machst, ist es sinnvoll an der Überlappenden Naht auch ein Schnitt zu machen. So kannst du die extra ankleben, ist leichter.
Wenn du oben angekommen bist erfolgt der gleiche Schnitt dann immer nur ein paar cm auf der Länge abziehen in die Kehle drücken und dann am Holz lang hoch kleben.
Falls das erwünscht ist, weiß ich jetzt nicht.

Ist ein wenig wie tapezieren .

Gutes gelingen!


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (27. Okt. 2017)

Und wo mit wird Grundiert?
Ist es zwingend notwendig einen Bläueschutz auf das Holz aufzutragen?
Habe Lasur da die ich dann auch so schnell wie möglich auftragen wollte.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Nov. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin diese Woche weiter gekommen.
Letzten Freitag hab ich die DN 110 Rohrdurchführung fertig gemacht. 
  
Die Rohre kommen übereinander rein an der Seite vom IBC später.
Dienstag hab ich dann den Rest der Rechten Wand hochgezogen und die Dachbalken angebracht. 
Anschließend hab ich mit Frauchen den Abbau zusammen gebaut und auch dort die Ballen aufgelegt. 
Was für ein Akt sag ich euch denn die Balken sind keine Balken sondern müssen aus Brettern zu Balken zusammen geschraubt werden. 
Nachdem das Fertig war kamen die Spanplatten rauf und habe abends noch die Dachpappe ausgelegt da es regnen sollte.
  
Am Mittwoch morgen hab ich noch das Dach genagelt bevor es zur Arbeit ging... prompt zeigten sich ein paar undichte Stellen.
Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## samorai (4. Nov. 2017)

Ja aus 3 Bretter a 3 cm wird ein Sparren.
Wir haben zusätzlich stärkere Winkel von unten,als bessere Auflage gegen geschraubt.
Irgendwie war mir das sicherer.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Nov. 2017)

... Fortsetzung.
Die undichten Stellen zeigten sich an den Nagelstellen.
Donnerstag morgen habe ich alle Nägel nachgeschlagen. 
Nachmittags zum Baumarkt und noch Dachlack gekauft.
Die erste Schicht kam dann auch drauf.
Die Zweite Schicht kommt Montag.
  
    
Foto vom Dachanstrich folgt.

Die Fläche von über 10 m2 wäre nicht schlecht für ne Solarheizung
    
Gestern hat Frauchen mit der Lasur begonnen.
Oben am Dachrand kommt noch ein Aluprofil ran damit mir das Wasser nicht unter die Pappe läuft.

@samorai Das mit den stärkeren Winkeln habe ich auch bei dem Anbau gemacht. 
Wirkte mir auch sicherer.
Die Originalen Winkel kann man für Regale nutzen.

Wie kann soll ich mein Gartenhaus isolieren?
Geplant war Styropor, Dampfsperre und dann ne Schalung drauf.
Das bei Dach, Boden und Wänden.
Aber ich habe ja offene IBC stehen und da wird das mit der Feuchtigkeit im Winter schwierig oder nicht?


----------



## samorai (4. Nov. 2017)

Der Dachlack ist kein “Allheilmittel“ , besser ist Dachdicht von Bito, das bleibt flexibel haftet und dichtet auf Dachbelag jeder Art.
Das gibt es ähnlich wie Selicon in einer Kartusche.
Die Dehnung auf Dächern ist enorm, im Sommer ca 65° und mehr, im Winter ca -15° und mehr.
Irgendwann wird der Dachlack ermüden.
Wenn du dir das ganze klein klein ersparen willst ist die Dauerhafte Lösung eine PEY - Schweißbahn(gesplittet).

Wenn das ganze gedämmt werden soll, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten, einmal Klemmpfilz oder Styrodur.
Beide Dämmungen sollten eine gute Be- und Entlüftung haben, dh. kein Flächen-Kontakt zum Holz, Decke oder Zwischen Decke haben, in der Regel reicht 1 cm als Belüftung aus.

Früher wurde das Mauerwerk auch mit stehenden Luftfugen gemauert, weil es keine andere Dämmung gab.

Weil aber der aufsteigende Frasen immer nach oben steigt ist eine Belüftung zwischen den einzelnen Materialien angebracht.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (4. Nov. 2017)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend miteinander...
Also eine richtige Schweissbahn rauf.
So sollte es diesen Winter erstmal dicht sein.

Ah ok.
Also kein Kontakt zum Holz bei der Dämmung. 
Muss ich dann auch Öffnungen in den Wänden, der Decke und dem Boden machen?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (5. Nov. 2017)

Ich hab bei der Dämmerung aber eher an Styropor gedacht.
Wollte nun nicht sooo viel Geld für die Dämmung ausgeben.
In die Decke würden 10cm kommen.
In den Boden 4 cm und in die Wände 3 cm.


----------



## troll20 (5. Nov. 2017)

Beachte bei Dämmung:
In Bereichen wo Luft steht fällt Tauwasser aus und dieses führt zu Schimmel.
Also entweder garantiert Hohlraumfrei und Diffusionsoffen oder mit zirkulierenden hinter- bzw durchlüftung.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (5. Nov. 2017)

Guten Morgen 
Mit dampfsperrfolie wollte ich eh arbeiten.
Sprich von außen nach innen:
Holzwand/styropor/Dampfsperre/OSB3 Schalung


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Nov. 2017)

Ich habe am Freitag ein wenig weiter machen können und hatte mir dampfsperrfoli und 6m2 4mm Styropor Dämmung geholt. 
Da die Bodenablaufleitung vom Bürstenfilter in das Gartenhaus geht habe ich mich entschlossen den Boden 10cm höher zu setzen.
Nu habe ich eine Fläche von 2m x 1,2m mit einer Schicht Folie dann 80mm dämmung und wieder eine Schicht Folie ausgelegt.
Darauf dann der Holzboden der auf 4 stück 80mm hohen Balken lagert. 
Aber ich kann ja aber gar nicht den kompletten Boden Isolieren. Oder was meint ihr?
Ich mach mir halt echt gedanken wegen der Luftfeuchtigkeit da ich ja auch die Wärme im Haus halten wolltw und auch andere Gegenstände.


----------



## samorai (14. Nov. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> habe am Freitag ein wenig weiter machen können und hatte mir dampfsperrfoli und 6m2 4mm Styropor Dämmung geholt.



 Es gibt keine 4mm Dämmung.
Styropor zieht Wasser und Styrodur nicht.
Bitte etwas genauer .


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Nov. 2017)

Entschuldige ich meinte 40mm Styropor.
Nu ist es zu spät und das Styropor ist verbaut. 
Was meinst du mit bitte etwas genauer?


----------



## samorai (15. Nov. 2017)

Ja das war es eigentlich.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. Nov. 2017)

Achso.
Aber wie bekomme ich es hin das ich die Feuchtigkeit raus bekomme?
Muss ich einen Lüfter installieren der die Feuchte Luft raus zieht?
Wollte ja eigentlich im Winter Wärme halten können.


----------



## samorai (16. Nov. 2017)

Weiß nicht, man sollte erstmal da den Hebel ansetzen wo die meiste Luftfeuchtigkeit entsteht.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Nov. 2017)

Ja das werden die 2 IBC Filter sein.
Einmal mit Japanmatten und einmal mit __ Hel-x.
Beide werden belüftet und sind oben offen.
Da muss ich mir noch nen Deckel ausdenken.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (21. Nov. 2017)

Hallo miteinader...
Hier mal ein Kleines Update zum Fußboden vom Gartenhaus.
 
Von unten nach oben;
Folie/Styropor/Folie/Holzfußboden
 

Ein wenig Dämmung habe ich auch schon an der Wand. 
Ich hoffe nächsten Monat kann ich nochmal zusätzlich einige qm Dämmung holen und die Rechte Seite fertig machen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (11. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Leute,
ein frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch. 
Mitterweile sind fast 2 monate vergangen wo ich das letzte von mir hören lassen hab.

Die Decke ist zu 50% gedämmt.
Muss schauen das ich das Dach nun hoffentlich richtig dicht bekommen habe mit Bitumenspachtel.
    

Letzte Woche hat mir der Sturm die unterste Bahn vom überstand hoch gerissen und alles ist nass.
    

Hab nun heute die letzte Dämmung angebracht. 
Nun ist das Haus von innen an den Wänden so gut es geht gedämmt mit 40mm Styropor. 
          

In den kommenden Tagen werde ich den Rest vom Dach Dämmen und im Februar dann die holzverschalung anbringen.


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Andy,
das sieht schon mal gut aus, Dein Häuschen !
Wegen der Feuchtigkeit vom Filter hätte ich noch ein paar Bauchschmerzen. Es gibt zwei Szenarien:
1) warmes Wetter im Sommer, die Hütte wird wärmer als das Teichwasser. Jetzt kann (je nach Raumfeuchte) Wasser am IBC und den Leitungen außen kondensieren, und heruntertropfen.
2) kaltes Wetter des nachts (fast übers ganze Jahr), besonders im Winter, das Wasser ist wärmer als die Temperatur in der Hütte (das ist sehr oft der Normalfall, wenn sie ungeheizt ist).
Gegen 1) hilft nur, die Tropfmengen so ablaufen zu lassen, dass sie sich an einer Stelle sammeln, wo man sie haben möchte (Neigung der Rohre, Isolierung unter IBC's und Gefälle).
Fall 2) ist auf verschiedene Weise lösbar (IBC's nicht in die Gartenhütte belüften - ganz wichtig!, die von Dir erwähnte Lüftung (möglich mit Wärmetauscher), oder eine Beheizung der Hütte).
Probleme mit Feuchtigkeit entstehen erst auf Dauer, einen Teil der Maßnahmen kannst Du auch nachträglich machen, je nachdem, wie akut Feuchtigkeitsprobleme werden.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Jan. 2018)

@RKurzhals 
Ohhhhja.... die Bauchschmerzen habe ich jetzt schon.
Im Gartenhaus habe ich einen Lüfter stehen der auf kleiner Stufe die Temp. auf 10°C konstant hält.
Der Lüfter springt nicht allzu schnell an und läuft auch nicht lange.

Kondenswasser bildet sich nun natürlich da das Wasser zur Zeit 3,6 °C und die Temp. im Raum eben 10 °C beträgt.

Nun will ich einen Lüfter für Badezimmer installieren den ich über eine Zeitschaltuhr im Sicherungskasten steuere.


RKurzhals schrieb:


> Fall 2) ist auf verschiedene Weise lösbar (IBC's nicht in die Gartenhütte belüften - ganz wichtig!, die von Dir erwähnte Lüftung (möglich mit Wärmetauscher), oder eine Beheizung der Hütte).


Wie meinst du das genau mit nicht in die Gartenhütte belüften?
Oder mit wärmetauscher???


----------



## samorai (13. Jan. 2018)

He du hast doch sicher ein Auto.Was passiert wenn du nass geworden bist und setzt dich ins Auto?

Es beschlägt von innen.
Lüftung + Klima .......und alles geht schnell wieder weg.

Ein Deckel könnte helfen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Jan. 2018)

@samorai natürlich kenne ich das.
Und an dieses Prinzip habe ich auch gedacht.
Aber was ist mit dem entstehenden Kondenswasser am IBC?

Ein Deckel ist auch geplant. 
Aber der Lüfter muss auf jedenfall da nachher 2 IBC drin stehen.
Einer mit __ Hel-x kll17 und einer mit japanmatten und beide sollen belüftet werden.


----------



## DbSam (13. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Andy,

Du musst erst einmal zusehen, dass Du Deine Hütte von oben dicht bekommst.
Wenn ich mir die Fotos so anschaue, dann würde ich die durchnässten Spanplatten komplett durch 21er Rauspund o.ä. ersetzen. (Dies hätte ich schon vor dem Aufnageln gemacht.)

Wenn Du dann noch Dein __ Filtersystem in der Hütte als geschlossenes System anlegst, dann hast Du die Probleme mit Kondenswasser *fast* komplett eliminiert. Der Rest sollte sich mit geschickter Belüftung oder aber auch mit Belüftungstechnik regeln lassen.

Über die Notwendigkeit einer Dämmung in einem solchen Filterhaus kann man sich streiten, diese hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (13. Jan. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Aber was ist mit dem entstehenden Kondenswasser am IBC



Baue dir eine Wanne unter .
Trittschall-Dämmung für Laminat als Trennung dann Teich-Folie und ein Rahmen aus Dachlatten mit Abstand zur Ibc herum.
Die Teich-Folie auf die Latten befestigen.
Dann die Feuchtigkeit abführen.


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Andy,
die Beheizung ist ja schon mal gut, die Temperaturen sind an sich schon mal richtig (Raum ist wärmer als Wasser). Wenn Du einen Lüfter nach draußen installierst, gelangt auch die feuchte Luft nach draußen, durch die Ritzen strömt wieder neue Luft nach innen, und das Klima bessert sich. Ein Entfeuchter hilft da auch.
Wenn da noch viel Nässe im Häuschen ist, wird das dauern... .
Man kann ganz gut schätzen, wie effektiv ein Lüfter ist. Die kleinen Modelle (100er mit 10..15W Motorleistung) fördern höchstens 100 m³/h . Bei Deiner Temperatur im Raum transportierst Du bis zu 900g Wasserdampf die Stunde damit hinaus (100% Luftfeuchte, keine Vermischung mit Raumluft, kein Druckverlust). 
Die zum Ausgleich einströmende Luft ist ebenfalls nicht ganz trocken, also rechne mal mit der Hälfte. Um die eingeströmten kalten 100 m³ Luft um knapp 10°C aufzuheizen (das wäre jetzt wohl der Fall), brauchst Du etwa 0,3 kWh (d. h. aktuell eine zusätzliche Heizleistung von 300W). Das wäre eine Option. Der Lüfter muß ja nicht ständig laufen.


----------



## DbSam (13. Jan. 2018)

Schön und gut.
Aber so lange das __ Filtersystem kein geschlossenes System ist, dann ist das ein Kampf gegen Windmühlenflügel.
Zum Thema 'heizen' darf man nicht vergessen, dass alle wassertechnischen Anlagen ihre Temperatur an die Luft abgeben und der arme 300W Heizer dagegen verhungert.

Man muss das Thema also etwas anders anpacken. 
Entweder das Filtersystem in der Hütte als geschlossenes System herstellen oder die Hütte innen als Feuchtraumkammer erstellen/verkleiden/ausbauen und dann so belüften, dass ein ständiger Luftaustausch erfolgen kann. Zwangsbelüftung, zur Not mit technischer Unterstützung.
Wege zwischen den beiden vorgeschlagenen Lösungen sind sicher mit technischem und dauerhaftem Mehraufwand und den damit verbundenen ständigen Mehrkosten möglich, aber nicht sicher zielführend.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## lollo (13. Jan. 2018)

Hallo,

wenn das Wasser nicht auf Raumtemperatur gebracht wird, und das ist ja schlecht zu leisten im Winter, gibt es eine Tropfsteinhöhle. 
Ich habe das schon mit Aquarien in einem Kaltraum hinter mir. 
Carsten hat da schon den richtigen Weg genannt.


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Carsten,
das sehe ich auch so. 


DbSam schrieb:


> Schön und gut.
> Aber so lange das __ Filtersystem kein geschlossenes System ist, dann ist das ein Kampf gegen Windmühlenflügel.
> Gruß Carsten


Unter "geschlossen" verstehe ich, den aus dem Filter entweichenden Wasserdampf zurückzuhalten bzw. die austretende Menge auf ein für die Hütte erträgliches Maß zu reduzieren (z. B. Deckel, Kondenswassertropfkanten, u. U. Atmungsleitung).
Hallo Lollo,


lollo schrieb:


> Ich habe das schon mit Aquarien in einem Kaltraum hinter mir.


Diese Situation ist derzeit nicht zutreffend (Raum ist wärmer als das Wasser, s. o.).
Die von mir genannten 300W Heizleistung sind derzeit zusätzlich (!) für 100 m³/h Abluft zu erbringen (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass in der Hütte ein geregelter Lüfter mit deutlich mehr Leistung steht).


----------



## Teich4You (13. Jan. 2018)

Wenn ihr Ihn so weiter beratet, hat er bald einen Bungalow aus der Gartenhütte gemacht.
Der Ganze Aufwand und die Nacharbeiten stehen aus meiner Sicht in keinem Verhältnis mehr zum Zweck.

Frag mal @Zacky wie er das in seinem Filterhaus am Schwimmteich gemacht hat. 
Das steht schon eine Weile und ist kein beheizter Bungalow.


----------



## DbSam (13. Jan. 2018)

Wenn Du meine Beiträge richtig liest, dann hat er mit meinen Vorschlägen eine normale, einfache, ungedämmte und ungeheizte Hütte.


Gruß Carsten

Edit:
Nur das Spanplattendach würde ich halt durch Rauspund ersetzen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Jan. 2018)

Nabend alle miteinander,


DbSam schrieb:


> Du musst erst einmal zusehen, dass Du Deine Hütte von oben dicht bekommst.
> Wenn ich mir die Fotos so anschaue, dann würde ich die durchnässten Spanplatten komplett durch 21er Rauspund o.ä. ersetzen. (Dies hätte ich schon vor dem Aufnageln gemacht.)


Alles soweit Trocken. 
Ist nur noch eine Stelle die evtl. noch nicht richtig dicht ist und für anderes Holz in der Menge war leider nicht das Geld da.
Ich sag mal so, da die nagelung falsch ist ist das ganze schon zu Otto gegangen wegen Garantie.
Mal schauen was kommt.


DbSam schrieb:


> Wenn Du dann noch Dein __ Filtersystem in der Hütte als geschlossenes System anlegst, dann hast Du die Probleme mit Kondenswasser *fast* komplett eliminiert. Der Rest sollte sich mit geschickter Belüftung oder aber auch mit Belüftungstechnik regeln lassen.


Der Deckel ist so geplant das dieser auf einem Rahmen aufliegen wird und an dem Rahmen wird Teichfolie angebracht die auch am Filter abschließt und so keine Feuchtigkeit entweicht. 
Der Deckel selbst wird mit auch mit Teichfolie ausgekleidet.
Da die Filterbecken belüftet werden müsste ich dann einen direkten Lufthansa nach draußen machen da sich sonst ein überdruck entwickelt. 


samorai schrieb:


> Baue dir eine Wanne unter .


Hmmm ist so ne Sache mit überbauen. 
Möchte den IBC ungern bewegen.
Werde wohl auch eine Dämmung vor machen wenn ich die IBC nach vorne hin mit Holz Verkleide.


----------



## DbSam (14. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Andy,

wie oben schon geschrieben: Schau zu, dass Du die Hütte von oben dicht bekommst.



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> müsste ich dann einen direkten Lufthansa nach draußen machen


... von mir aus auch ein GermanWings, Hauptsache nach draußen und nicht in die Hütte abführen

Wenn das __ Filtersystem zur Hütte hin abgeschlossen ist, dann kannst Du Dir die Wanne sparen.
Noch eine einfache Querlüftung einbauen, welche gern auch per Klappe regelbar sein kann, und fertig.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## lollo (14. Jan. 2018)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Diese Situation ist derzeit nicht zutreffend (Raum ist wärmer als das Wasser, s. o.).



doch Rolf, das Auftreten von Kondenswasser hat Andy jetzt schon in # 68 bestätigt. Dort wo Kälte und Wärme aufeinander treffen, gibt es immer
Kondensat. In meinem Fall hatte ich aus meinem Kaltraum einen Warmraum mit Belüftung gemacht, und gut wars.

Nur das lässt sich ja schlecht in einem Filterhaus wie beschrieben, umsetzen. Hier wirkt das Heizen immer zur Kondensatbildung,
wenn dort 2 IBC mit kaltem Teichwasser filtern.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Jan. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> wie oben schon geschrieben: Schau zu, dass Du die Hütte von oben dicht bekommst.


Das ist sowieso das oberste Gebot.
Spätestens wenn es wärmer & richtig Trocken ist werde ich ne schweissbahn mit beschieferung drauf brennen. 
Dann hab ich lange Ruhe.


DbSam schrieb:


> ... von mir aus auch ein GermanWings, Hauptsache nach draußen und nicht in die Hütte abführen


Scheiss Autokorrektur
Ich meinte Luftablass aber ich denke jeder wusste was gemeint ist.


DbSam schrieb:


> Wenn das __ Filtersystem zur Hütte hin abgeschlossen ist, dann kannst Du Dir die Wanne sparen.
> Noch eine einfache Querlüftung einbauen, welche gern auch per Klappe regelbar sein kann, und fertig.


Ich werde dann auch mal schauen was es dann noch bringt die Hütte zu Heizen da der Filter dann ja zu 90% vom Häuschen abgeschottet ist.
Und dann nur ne Querlüftung ohne zusätzlichen Lüfter rein.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (11. Feb. 2018)

Nachdem ich im Januar die 4 cm Styropor Dämmung angebracht habe, hab ich nun diese Woche die bestellten 9mm OSB Platten als Deckschalung verbaut.
          

Nachdem die Schalung dran war kam die Installation von Sicherungskasten, Kabel und Lampen sowie die Stechdosen.
Einmal für den Filter und dann noch allgemein eine und für draußen.
Zuletzt wurde dann die Zuleitung vom Sicherungskasten an die Gartenleitung angeschlossen ohne Komplikationen.

Im Anschluss habe ich den Betonboden noch mit dem Rest Betonfarbe die ich hatte gestrichen gegen aufsteigende Feuchtigkeit.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Feb. 2018)

Projekt Gartenhaus ist soweit abgeschlossen.
Ordnung ist geschafft, alter Filter raus und beide IBC drin.
Zum Schluss kommt die Tage noch ein wenig Farbe auf den Rest des Bodens wenn die Holzverschalung für den Filter angebracht ist.


----------



## Hannesan (20. Feb. 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Projekt Gartenhaus ist soweit abgeschlossen.
> Ordnung ist geschafft, alter Filter raus und beide IBC drin.
> Zum Schluss kommt die Tage noch ein wenig Farbe auf den Rest des Bodens wenn die Holzverschalung für den Filter angebracht ist.



Ist doch super geworden. Ein Haus selber bauen klingt so einfach aber es ist echt eine Menge Holz das man da Verbaut. 
Viel Platz zum drinnen sitzen lässt dein Häuschen zwar nicht aber es ist vielleicht so gewollt?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Feb. 2018)

Danke. oh ja man muss sich wundern wie viel Arbeit dann doch drin Steckt.

Zum drinnen sitzen ist es auch gar nicht so gedacht gewesen. Dafür werden wir eine überdachte Terasse direkt am Haus machen. 
Hauptsache die Gartenmöbel und Geräte stehen drinne damit sie nicht Kaputt gehen durch die Wetter Einflüsse.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Feb. 2018)

Holzverschalung ist dran und der Rest des Bodens ist gestrichen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (24. Feb. 2018)

Schönes Projekt und gut umgesetzt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (10. März 2018)

Gestern Abend war ich noch schnell los mit meinem Nachbarn und habe 3 Rollen Bitumen Schweissbahn Beschiefert und ne 5 KG Gasbuddel gekauft. 
Da ich noch einen Gut Tag habe will ich den nun Sonntag nutzen und die endgültige Dachhaut drauf machen. 
Hoffe das klappt alles so wie ich es denke.


----------



## samorai (10. März 2018)

PEY? Alles andere reißt !!!!!!!!


----------



## samorai (10. März 2018)

Fehler, reißfeste Schweißbahn heißt PYE.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (10. März 2018)

Nein leider nicht ist nur S4
  
Aber die sollte doch erstmal reichen.
1 Jahr hält die doch bestimmt durch.
Auf das Dach werde ich eh immer mal schauen. 
Muss über alles immer Kontrolle haben das alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## samorai (10. März 2018)

Musst du vorsichtig sein, ins warme stellen, lässt eine bessere Verarbeitung zu.
Schon mal gemacht?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (11. März 2018)

@samorai 
Mit dem einreißen hab ich gemerkt.
Ich hab's noch nie gemacht aber mir die Videos vom Dachwalter angesehen.

Hab alles in Ruhe vorbereitet.
  
Halbe Bahn ausgerollt und dann los gelegt.
Beim ausrollen der ersten Bahn hab ich gedacht Hmmm mal gut das ich 3 Rollen mitgenommen habe.
Um 18 Uhr war ich dann fertig weil ich keine Bahn mehr hätte.
    

Jetzt fehlt mir ein 1/2  m2 Schweissbahn....
  
Dieses Stück der Dachhaut ist zum Glück in Ordnung.
Hab die Ränder alle schön verschmelzen lassen da wir morgen viel Regen bekommen sollen.
Dienstag hab ich vielleicht frei und da hol ich dann noch eine Bahn und mach den Rest fertig.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (11. März 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp; Bitte bei den Temperaturen keine Dachpappe auf legen. Du bekommst eine V13 mitgeliefert und die wird sich dehnen bei höheren Temperaturen, dh. Du hast denn "Schiebefalten" drin und mit 100% tiger Sicherheit werden die dir nicht gefallen bzw. bei dem folgenden Dachbelag stören.


@samorai kannst du dich da dran noch erinnern als du mir das sagtest?
Und was für Wellen ich drin hatte. 
Ich bin froh das ich nun eine Ebene Fläche habe.


----------



## samorai (12. März 2018)

Rechnung heißt Dachfläche + 11%(Überlappungen).

Freut mich aber das du das gepackt hast.


----------



## Teich4You (12. März 2018)

Ich bin immer heftig-mächtig beeidnruckt was du alles machst, obwohl es eine Mietwohnung ist.
Wird dir das alles abgekauft, solltet ihr mal ausziehen? 
Muss das wieder abgerissen werden?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (12. März 2018)

Danke Florian
Wir wollen halt leben und Wohnen. Und für ein Eigenheim ist das Geld noch nicht da sowie auch nicht die Grundlage gegeben.


Teich4You schrieb:


> Wird dir das alles abgekauft, solltet ihr mal ausziehen?
> Muss das wieder abgerissen werden?


Ich weiß es selbst nicht so genau.
Entweder selbst Mieter finden der es gegen einen Abstand übernimmt oder eben alles wieder Rückbauen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (12. März 2018)

Aber wenn man dem Vermieter diese Bilder zeigt... kann der eigentlich nur Sprachlos sein.


----------



## Teich4You (12. März 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Danke Florian
> Wir wollen halt leben und Wohnen. Und für ein Eigenheim ist das Geld noch nicht da sowie auch nicht die Grundlage gegeben.
> 
> Ich weiß es selbst nicht so genau.
> Entweder selbst Mieter finden der es gegen einen Abstand übernimmt oder eben alles wieder Rückbauen.


Nicht das die Grundlage am Ende noch negativ wird, wenn wirklich alles rückgebaut und entsorgt werden muss.
Das kostet ja auch alles Geld und das wird man nie wieder sehen bei Mieteigentum. 
Eher noch oben drauf zahlen.

Ich sehe halt nur das Risiko.
Lass dich aber nicht unter kriegen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (12. März 2018)

Wir haben ja vor noch ein Paar Jahre länger dort zu Wohnen daher sehe ich das nicht so eng.
Klar sowas sieht man wirklich nicht oft bei Mieteigentum.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (15. März 2018)

Da ich heute frei hatte war ich nicht untätig. 
Hab mich auf mein Bike geschwungen und bin zum Hagebau um die fehlende Rolle Schweissbahn zu besorgen.
Gestern kamen auch die Alu L Profile mit Schrauben und die Bitumendichtmasse.

Leider haben wir schon heute den Ostwind mit Sturmböen abbekommen und ich musste aufs Dach.
Also bin ich an die Sache ran und hab das letzte Stück aufgeschweisst.
Nachdem ich damit fertig war hab ich an den Seiten auch noch was angeschweisst da ich mit der Bahn nur an die Holzkante und nicht drüber gegangen bin.
Anschließend alles so sauber wie es ging mit dem Cutter abgeschnitten und die Alu Profile aufgeschraubt und abgedichtet mit der Bitumendichtmasse.  

Somit ist das Dach soweit fertig.
Nun fehlt noch die Regenrinne.


----------



## pyro (28. März 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Aber wenn man dem Vermieter diese Bilder zeigt... kann der eigentlich nur Sprachlos sein.
> Anhang anzeigen 195622


Das Bild vorher-nachher ist echt beeindruckend. Da steckt viel Arbeit drin... schön geworden!


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (28. März 2018)

@pyro wir danken dir für das Kompliment 
Das war es auf jedenfall.
Musst mal in den Teichbau Threat rein schauen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Mai 2018)

Hallo miteinander,
Ich glaube ich hab ein Kleines Problem.
Habe bei unserem Gartenhaus das Dach von innen mit Dämmwolle gedämmt und davor dann die Dampfsperre. 
Darauf kamen dann die OSB 3 Platten. 
    
Nun habe ich vor 2 Tagen eine nasse Stelle auf dem Boden bemerkt und bin dem dann heute auf dem Grund gegangen.
Nasse Dämmwolle.
Das Holz ist Trocken.
Aber wie kann das kommen?

Über Tag ist die Tür offen da ich ja den Filter belüfte.
Auf dem Dach ist Schweissdachbahn.
Staut sich die Aufsteigende Feuchtigkeit so extrem und dann über das verschweisste Dach nicht weg?


----------



## Teich4You (23. Mai 2018)

Da wird Luft zwischen sein die sich aufheizt und Nachts wieder abkühlt.
Ergo auch Feuchtigkeit.
Eventuell auch ein undichtes Dach.

Da bleibt eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu tun als allles runter zu reißen bevor man alles voll Schimmel hat. 
Normale Gartenhütte mit bisschen Styrodur hätte es auch getan. 
Das saugt dann auch kein Wasser auf.
Die Temperatur wirst du zu 95% sowieso über den Teich verlieren.


----------



## DbSam (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo Andy,

wie soll man aus der Ferne die Ursache feststellen?

Wenn man anhand der Fotos und der darauf zu sehenden klatschnassen(!) Dämmung sich eine Meinung bilden soll, dann tippt man auf eine undichte Stelle im Dach und/oder der Konstruktion der Umrandung des Daches. Das Wasser läuft dann auf der Folie zur nächsten undichten Stelle weiter. (Wenn die Dampfsperre fachlich richtig ausgeführt wäre, dann müsste dort eigentlich ein kleiner See stehen, bevor Wasser ins Innere tropfen kann. )
Ich erinnere mich da auch dunkel an eine total aufgeweichte Pressspanplatte und einen aufgeklebten Flicken, wegen nicht in ausreichender Menge besorgtem Material ...

Weiterhin (auf den Fotos nicht zu sehen):
Bei einer solcherart ausgeführten Dämmung ist eine Hinterlüftung zwischen Dämmstoff und Dachkonstruktion unbedingt zu gewährleisten. Falls Du diese nicht eingebaut hast, sollte dies unbedingt nachgeholt werden.
Man kann die Belüftungslöcher von außen bohren und mit Lüftungsgitter absichern, dazu muss aber die äußere Dachumrandung teilweise deinstalliert werden. Oder, wenn Du die Dämmung austauschen musst, dann halt von innen.

Zur Feuchtigkeit von innen hatten wir weiter vorn schon ein paar Postings.
Du solltest sicherstellen, dass Dein __ Filtersystem ein in sich geschlossenes System und keine, oder so wenig wie möglich Feuchtigkeit an die Raumluft abgeben kann.
Wenn dies nicht möglich ist, dann ist eine ausreichend dimensionierte Querdurchlüftung oder eine Zwangsbelüftung unumgänglich. Die Zwangsbelüftung sollte man dann aber anhand von Außen- und Innentemperatur ansteuern ...
Ansonsten ist es so, dass die Filteranlage im Sommer die Raumluft kühlt und im Winter 'aufheizt', mit dem jeweiligen Effekt der Kondenswasserbildung an den kühleren Stellen ...


Noch ein Hinweis zur Teich- und Hüttenwand, im anderen Thread gesehen:
Bitte sorge auch dort an dieser Stelle für eine ausreichende Querlüftung, damit Dir "die Hütte nicht neben dem Teich" wegfault.




Teich4You schrieb:


> Normale Gartenhütte mit bisschen Styrodur hätte es auch getan.


Solche banal und leicht überheblich hingeworfenen Hinweise sind leider auch totaler Müll.
Bei jeder Art von Dämmung ist die jeweilige Konstruktion und der Taupunkt zu beachten. Also auch dort können eine Hinterlüftung und/oder andere bauliche Maßnahmen zwingend erforderlich sein.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## lollo (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr wie du das Dach aufgebaut hast, als Warmdach oder Kaltdach, da gibt es einiges zu beachten.
Klick hier


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Mai 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wenn man anhand der Fotos und der darauf zu sehenden klatschnassen(!) Dämmung sich eine Meinung bilden soll, dann tippt man auf eine undichte Stelle im Dach und/oder der Konstruktion der Umrandung des Daches.


Das Dach ist Dicht. 
Es hat nach der Versiegelung der Dachhaut einige Male geregnet und es war nichts nass.
Heute morgen habe ich noch mal nachgesehen und konnte feststellen das nur die Dämmung an der Folie nass ist. Dahinter ist alles Trocken. 


DbSam schrieb:


> Wenn die Dampfsperre fachlich richtig ausgeführt wäre, dann müsste dort eigentlich ein kleiner See stehen, bevor Wasser ins Innere tropfen kann. )


Ich denke das war auch der Fall. 
Dort wo ich auf gemacht habe ich eine klebung und dort kam das Wasser dann raus.



DbSam schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich da auch dunkel an eine total aufgeweichte Pressspanplatte und einen aufgeklebten Flicken, wegen nicht in ausreichender Menge besorgtem Material ...


Ja das stimmt.
Das war allerdings auf dem Dachteil des Außenbereich. 
Da war kein Flicken, sondern zu wenig Schweissbahn die ich auch schon nach kurzer Zeit drauf geschweißt habe.



DbSam schrieb:


> Weiterhin (auf den Fotos nicht zu sehen):
> Bei einer solcherart ausgeführten Dämmung ist eine Hinterlüftung zwischen Dämmstoff und Dachkonstruktion unbedingt zu gewährleisten. Falls Du diese nicht eingebaut hast, sollte dies unbedingt nachgeholt werden.
> Man kann die Belüftungslöcher von außen bohren und mit Lüftungsgitter absichern, dazu muss aber die äußere Dachumrandung teilweise deinstalliert werden. Oder, wenn Du die Dämmung austauschen musst, dann halt von innen.


Die Dachhinterlüftung ist noch nicht erfolgt, wird nun aber so schnell wie möglich nachgeholt mit 60mm runden lüftungsgittern mit insgesamt 8 Stück, 4 auf jeder Seite.
  


DbSam schrieb:


> Zur Feuchtigkeit von innen hatten wir weiter vorn schon ein paar Postings.
> Du solltest sicherstellen, dass Dein __ Filtersystem ein in sich geschlossenes System und keine, oder so wenig wie möglich Feuchtigkeit an die Raumluft abgeben kann.


Der Deckel muss noch gemacht werden. Zur Zeit stand der Teichbau im Vordergrund und ich habe nicht damit gerechnet das sich trotz Offener Tür solch eine Feuchtigkeit im Dach bilden kann.


DbSam schrieb:


> Wenn dies nicht möglich ist, dann ist eine ausreichend dimensionierte Querdurchlüftung oder eine Zwangsbelüftung unumgänglich


Wird kommen wenn das alles noch nicht ausreicht.



DbSam schrieb:


> Noch ein Hinweis zur Teich- und Hüttenwand, im anderen Thread gesehen:
> Bitte sorge auch dort an dieser Stelle für eine ausreichende Querlüftung, damit Dir "die Hütte nicht neben dem Teic


Das habe ich bedacht und Platz zwischen Haus und Teichwand gelassen.
  



lollo schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr wie du das Dach aufgebaut hast, als Warmdach oder Kaltdach, da gibt es einiges zu beachten.


Wie ein Kaltdach aufgebaut nur das die Dampfsperre nicht direkt unter dem Dach ist sondern vor der Dämmung.


----------



## DbSam (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo Andy,


XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Das Dach ist Dicht.


Hihi ...,  Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang 

So aus der Ferne betrachtet:
Ich als Andy würde zuerst auf dem Dach herumkrabbeln und alle Nähte und Anschlussstellen zu den First- und Ortsblechen penibel prüfen. Oder wie und woraus auch immer Du die Abschlüsse hergestellt hast ...
(Bei den 'Brettelbuden' Marke "Karibu" o.ä. werden für die Dachabschlüsse ja nur ein paar 'Holzlättchen' dazu gelegt und selbst die Dachkonstruktion aus den zusammengeschraubten Brettern, welche mit angeschraubten Blechwinkel befestigt werden, und der 16er(!) Spanplatte ist in meinen Augen relativ fragwürdig. Aber dafür kannst Du ja nichts. )

Für Kondenswasser erscheint mir die Menge doch ein bissel viel, dann müsste auch in jedem einzelnen Bereich vor den 'Balken' eine Pfütze stehen. Schau mal nach ...
Auf dem Schadenfoto ist leider die Position der Schadenstelle nicht erkennbar ...



XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Wie ein Kaltdach aufgebaut nur das die Dampfsperre nicht direkt unter dem Dach ist sondern vor der Dämmung.


Deswegen hatte ich auch geschrieben:





DbSam schrieb:


> Bei einer solcherart ausgeführten Dämmung ist eine Hinterlüftung zwischen Dämmstoff und Dachkonstruktion unbedingt zu gewährleisten.




Gruß Carsten


----------



## lollo (23. Mai 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> nur das die Dampfsperre nicht direkt unter dem Dach ist sondern vor der Dämmung.


Hallo,
bei Kaltdächern benutzt man keine Dampfsperren, sondern Dampfbremsen, und diese sollten schon vom Aufbau an der richtigen Stelle angebracht sein.
Klick hier oder google mal nach dem Aufbau eines Kaltdaches.

Da in der Hütte nun ja durch das Wasser extrem viel Feuchtigkeit auftritt, hätte ich zur Dämmung Polystrol genommen,
ich glaube mit der jetzigen Konstellation wirst du nicht glücklich werden.


----------



## DbSam (23. Mai 2018)

Immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden ...


lollo schrieb:


> bei Kaltdächern benutzt man keine Dampfsperren, sondern Dampfbremsen


Solch eine Aussage kann man nicht einfach so pauschal in den Raum stellen und man könnte auch vorher mal nachschauen ...
Rein theoretisch könnte man dort eine komplett diffusionsdichte Folie einziehen.

Wenn alles richtig ausgeführt ist, dann passiert nichts mit der Hütte ...


Ansonsten wie in meinem vorherigen Posting geschrieben:
Ich™ würde zuerst auf dem Dach herumkrabbeln und dort nach der undichten Stelle suchen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## lollo (24. Mai 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden ...


Moin,

falsch, besser passt Gnadenbrotpferd. 



DbSam schrieb:


> Solch eine Aussage kann man nicht einfach so pauschal in den Raum stellen



Es gibt immer mehrere Wege die zum Erfolg führen, manche sind nur nicht einfach.
Zum Nachschauen hatte ich ja Links gesetzt, mußte man(n) nur anklicken, dort ist alles beschrieben.


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Mai 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Normale Gartenhütte mit bisschen Styrodur hätte es auch getan.


Styrodur ist passend. Styropor nimmt bis zu 10 % Wasser auf.
Ich tippe auch erst mal auf ein undichtes Dach.

Das sieht aber auch derbe aus.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dampfbremse#/media/File:Flachdach1235MiWoKondensat.jpg


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (30. Mai 2018)

Kleines Update.
Gestern sind die Lüftungsgitter gekommen. 
Morgen werde ich bei gehen die Gitter einbauen bevor es zu warm wird.
Habe heute unter der Decke an den Spannplatten fast 60°C gemessen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (30. Mai 2018)

So.... alles wunderbar.
Luft ist geschaffen.
Uuuuuund!!!!
Kein schwitzwasser was durch die alte Stelle kam.
Habe insgesamt 6 Lüfungsgitter verbaut.
4 auf der Linken Seite,
1 im Gartenhaus an dem Loch was nun schon da war und
1 auf der rechten Gartenhausseite.
Leider kann ich dort nicht auch 4 gitter einbauen da die Umrandung vom Dach nicht demontierbar ist.

Die Ablüftung für den Filter ist auch fertig.


----------



## samorai (30. Mai 2018)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Kleines Update.
> Gestern sind die Lüftungsgitter gekommen.
> Morgen werde ich bei gehen die Gitter einbauen bevor es zu warm wird.
> Habe heute unter der Decke an den Spannplatten fast 60°C gemessen.




Was denkst du denn, was auf dem Dach für eine Temperatur herrscht, locker kannst du eine Pfanne mit Eier braten.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (12. Apr. 2019)

Kleines Update... obwohl...
-Verkleidung vom Filter wurde überarbeitet.
Von so:
 
auf so:
         

Unten die 2 Löcher für die Abläufe der IBC Hähne.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Apr. 2019)

Da nicht viel zu machen war im Winter und die Kerzen mir das ganze Gartenhaus verrußt haben, habe ich mich nun ran gemacht und ein wenig Farbe eingebracht auch wegen der Feuchtigkeit halt.
Wände 
Decke 
Filter 
        
Und auch der Fußboden hat nochmal ne Schicht wegen Feuchtigkeit bekommen. 
Strom würde auch nochmal geändert und alles einzeln geschaltet. 
Insgesamt habe ich nun 7 Steckdose für die Teichanlage.


----------



## jolantha (14. Apr. 2019)

Andy, wenn Du mal viieel Zeit hast, kannste gerne mal bei mir rumkommen, hab jede Menge Arbeit für Dich


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Apr. 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> wenn Du mal viieel Zeit hast


Ich denke das wird sehr schwierig und wenn erst in der Rente


----------



## jolantha (15. Apr. 2019)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird sehr schwierig und wenn erst in der Rente


Rentner haben ja noch weniger Zeit


----------



## lollo (15. Apr. 2019)

Ha,


----------

